# Text aus der Website rauskopieren



## dariel (23. März 2007)

Hallo!

Also erstmal hoffe ich, dass ich hier im richtigen Forum bin  

 meine Frage:

Ich erstelle eine Site mit Hilfe von css nun möchte ich aber das andere Leute sich den laufenden Text inkl. Aller Formatierungen (Größe, Schriftart eventuell Farbe) sich einfach herauskopieren können. Gibt’s da eine Möglichkeit dafür?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen  

Danke & lg


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2007)

Klar, diese Informationen stehen ja alle im Quellcode.


----------



## dariel (23. März 2007)

dh nein es geht nicht? gg


----------



## Stygies VIII (23. März 2007)

Auch wenn's schon als "Erledigt" markiert wurde... wer wirklich Interesse an deinem Quellcode hat, wird wohl in der Lage sein, mittels Rechtsklick den Quelltext aufzurufen.

Wenn du es wirklich "For Dummies" machen willst, kannst du den Quelltext ja zum Download anbieten...

Weise nur ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass das Kopieren von Quelltext *erlaubt* ist


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2007)

Nein das heißt: Klar, diese Informationen stehen ja alle im Quellcode. Alle benötigten Informationen wie Style-Informationen und der Text selbst stehen im Quellcode. Nur man muss etwas von der Materie verstehen, um diese Informationen herausfiltern zu können, da jeder Browser auch ein Standard-Stylesheet hat und auch vererbte Eigenschaften berücksichtigt werden müssten.
Wenn du also etwas explizit verbreiten möchtest, musst du es dem Benutzer so einfach wie möglich machen.


----------



## dariel (23. März 2007)

eben das ist ja das problem, die leute für die die website ist, verstehen nichts von der materie  ... 

und es war so gedacht, dass diese leute die infos direkt aus der website entnehmen und für ihre angebote verwenden, indem sie nur copy&paste in word machen und gleich die richtige schriftgröße usw haben und nicht ewig herumformatieren müssen...

deshalb wollte ich wissen, obs vl eine möglichkeit gibt das ich meinen quellcode so gestalte oder es irgend ein kleines prog zum einbauen gibt, dass mir das ermöglicht...


----------



## soyo (23. März 2007)

Durch einfaches kopieren und Einfügen dürften, meines Wissenstandes ab Word 2000, die Formatierungen des Textes sowie Tabellen und Bilder mit übernommen werden.

Anscheinend möchtest du Vorlagen anbieten oder so etwas Ähnliches, warum stellst du dann nicht einfach die Dokumente als Download bereit?


----------



## dariel (23. März 2007)

naja das ganze dokument zum download bereit zustellen ist bissi schwierig. es soll nämlich eine dokumentation von den produkten die unsere firma anbietet werden und die verkäufer sollen die mögilchkeit erhalten teile aus der beschreibung oä. in ihre angebote zu übernehmen. deshalb bräucht ich das ganze. 

aber werd mal ausprobieren ab welcher version und inwieweit word die formatierungen übernimmt.... 

danke jedenfalls mal! und sollte jemand zufällig noch eine andere lösung haben, nur her damit )


----------



## Maik (23. März 2007)

Hi!

@dariel: Ich möchte dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten, so wie du es in deinem ersten Beitrag unter Beweis gestellt hast. Vielen Dank!


----------



## dariel (23. März 2007)

Verzeihung  

Darauf muss ich wohl in der Eile vergessen haben ... werde mich in Zukunft bessern


----------



## soyo (23. März 2007)

Wer in der Lage ist Angebote zu schreiben, sollte meiner Meinung nach auch in der  Lage sein Text zu formatieren. Oder wird heut alles nur mit 2,49€-Templates aus dem Internet gemacht?


----------



## dariel (23. März 2007)

Tja da bin ich deiner Meinung ^^ 

Aber wenn der Chef das so verlangt ... *gg* aber wird ja eh nicht anders gehen, als das sie das noch weiter umformatieren müssen...


----------

